# 1863 in trouble again



## JOEALDERWOOD (Oct 19, 2010)

This machine had a hard life before i found it.....ending with sitting outside in the harsh canadian weather for 5 years.
Now it is inside ............starts when it is supposed to and runs fairly decently................hooooooray for our team....
Yesterday it blew the pto clutch............i obtained a new one after takeing out a serious loan from the bank !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now to get to the root of the problem. The old clutch is in the scrap pile and the new clutch is on the engine ...............what is the clearance to set between the two clutch plates ............somewhere i believe i read 40 thou but my memory is not toooooo dependable.........and believe it or not the clutch is right out of the box with no instructions from the factory.

Hope you guys can help...........thanks in advance


----------

